# The Adidas EURO 2020 Uniforia match ball



## Michael Varn (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know if Adidas is going to produce a second edition of this matchball, perhaps with 2021 markings for the tournament next year?

If so, this matchball could be of interest to collectors if this second edition is very limited in the number that is produced. 

Adidas may even decide to change the design of this ball as well, with like some type of Covid theme.

If not, the existing 2020 version will be unique in that it will be used in 2021.

Either way, Adidas will probably have to produce more of these matchballs than they planned to originally.

But if the design is the same with the 2020 markings with the second edition, the untrained eye may not be able to tell the difference between the first and second editions.

This situation with the Uniforia is unprecedented for any major international tournament.


----------

